# "They" are watching.



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm betting "They" keep a clsoe eye on these type of furums. "They" probleby have us on some kind of list for even lurking here..........:lookout:

Are you scared of "Them?" Should we be?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

"They" are always watching. Always.

Post with that in mind.

.....Alan.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone have any creepy unmarked cars watching their house?


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL, that was cute!


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

no but black helicopters flying low..... not lately but have seen em.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

I see no unmarked cars for at least 3 miles. 

There may be a silent black helicopter hovering nearby. 

Agent Scmuckatelli can come in for coffee if he would like, and warm up by the fireplace. It was 19F this morning. Consider this an invitation.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

LOL yeah we're bored!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I used up all my foil baking potatoes in a fire....therefore I have no protection from THEM right night.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Seeing as how I am a firearms enthusiast I'm probably already on a list or two.

With these new fusion centers and their stated intent to categorize certain people as 'suspect people', and establish databases that can be shared both "upwards and horizontally", I wouldn't be surprised if most public domain traffic will be monitored and culled. It is a perfect way to build the database.

The next logical step is to make the database information available to 'interested parties', in the name of homeland security of course. One of those interested parties will be employers looking to add to the information they use during pre-employment background checks. It would be another easy screening level for employers - your name is in the fusion database as a preparedness person, gun owner, third party supporter, or (insert your favorite bad guy name here) then I suspect more than one employer will cull you from the applicant list based on that information alone.

My guess is that if you end up in the database you will need to "apply" to be taken off the list, and who knows what kind of process that could turn out to be. Basically you would have to somehow prove that you are a good guy.

And finally, the electronic drivers license and passports will tie it all together as they become your identifier and will have all your database info on them.

While I absolutely feel that some discretion should be used when posting on the internet, if you can't use the internet as an electronic gathering place of like minded people for social interaction, communication, and learning then what good is it???? If you are going to significantly restrict or alter your postings for fear of government monitoring then what good is the internet in the first place??

Personally, I refuse to live like that.... 

BTW, I just saw my neighbor walking his little girl up the bus stop, I don't like how he looks, he had a black sweat suit on with a hooded top pulled down over his head! Suspect he is undercover .gov employee monitoring the neighborhood...

must cease transmission now...


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I walked around nekkid for a few days and scared 'em all away.


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

Madame said:


> I walked around nekkid for a few days and scared 'em all away.


lmao!


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

NickieL said:


> I used up all my foil baking potatoes in a fire....therefore I have no protection from THEM right night.


Hint, if you have a cast iron dutch oven, you can wear it on your head. It is a good substitute for the tin foil, as a matter of fact, it scrambles the signal much better than the tin foil does..............it is a bit heavier though!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

The last guy who was lurking around our house died of boredom.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

"they" might eventually run out of their MRE's and will need to learn how to garden, can, raise some chickens, etc. Hopefully, "they" learn something while here!


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mom_of_Four said:


> The last guy who was lurking around our house died of boredom.



lol, that would be the case here, too.

We do have one creepy unmarked car that goes by at the very same time every single morning - but it's just the neighbor going for his morning coffee


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

timfromohio said:


> "they" might eventually run out of their MRE's and will need to learn how to garden, can, raise some chickens, etc. Hopefully, "they" learn something while here!



Ahhhh, converts! lol


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

NickieL said:


> I'm betting "They" keep a clsoe eye on these type of furums. "They" probleby have us on some kind of list for even lurking here..........:lookout:
> 
> Are you scared of "Them?" Should we be?



Well technically I am one of "them", so no I'm not scared.

Chuck


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Actually we do have copter's flying low over our house very regularly. But then again we are at the top of the hill on the flight pattern from the grass strip to "the big city". But then again, just because it's painted as a medi-coptor doesn't mean it really has to be one??!! And our "Them's" speak a strange foreign language....where did I put that dutch oven???


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Chuck R. said:


> Well technically I am one of "them", so no I'm not scared.
> 
> Chuck


Isn't that proof we are right and "they" are watching???!!! :nana:


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

They no longer watch me, as I'm now one of them. But when I wasn't one of them, they watched everything.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

a channel 6 chopper has been hovering over my house for a few hours today


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

who is the they?


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> Agent Scmuckatelli can come in for coffee if he would like, and warm up by the fireplace.


Agent Scmuckatelli can just stay outside and be cold.




> My guess is that if you end up in the database you will need to "apply" to be taken off the list, and who knows what kind of process that could turn out to be. Basically you would have to somehow prove that you are a good guy.


Doesnât work very well with the no-fly list.


Don't forget about the FBI Biometric database. IMO, this database will gather information on everyone in the US from ALL sources available; seems everyone company/school has a database with your information in it. The FBI db will be available for use to other countries as requested. Most "pipelines" into the FBI db will be one-way with only a few going both ways.


.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> "They" are always watching. Always.
> 
> Post with that in mind.
> 
> .....Alan.


Best advice!

Sam


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Chuck R. said:


> Well technically I am one of "them", so no I'm not scared.
> 
> Chuck


I am one of "them", so do I keep an eye on myself?


Sam


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

uyk7 said:


> Agent Scmuckatelli can just stay outside and be cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to know a lot, could you be one of "them" also?



Sam


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Madame said:


> I walked around nekkid for a few days and scared 'em all away.


LMAO! That's how my sister got rid of the JWs too!


----------



## smurfhuts (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh well ...... thanks to the recent report by the Missouri Information Analysis Center ...... and supported by Gov. Nixon ...... I'm a domestic terrorist for several reasons ...... I knew those bumber stickers would get me in trouble. :shrug:


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Sam_Luna said:


> I am one of "them", so do I keep an eye on myself?
> 
> 
> Sam


Use a mirror, you'll have less eye strain that way.

Chuck


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> You seem to know a lot, could you be one of "them" also?


How can you protect yourself if you don't know what the hazards are? Remember, there are dangers we know we know, there are dangers we know we don't know, and there are dangers we don't know we know (or something like that).


Someone at college was giving a speech on the Patriot Act and passed around a card with "This is what a potential domestic terrorist looks like." and on the inside was a mirror.



.


----------



## uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

I had to fly to Casper WY not too long ago, and took the cheapest one-way flight. I had to take five different planes to get me to Casper and I was Randomly searched four times. I'm on some list already.
Brian


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been on the lists since the 60's. Guess a few more isn't got hurt. :benice:


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

uyk7 said:


> How can you protect yourself if you don't know what the hazards are? Remember, there are dangers we know we know, there are dangers we know we don't know, and there are dangers we don't know we know (or something like that).
> 
> 
> Someone at college was giving a speech on the Patriot Act and passed around a card with "This is what a potential domestic terrorist looks like." and on the inside was a mirror.
> ...


We are all domestic terrorists when "they" want us to be.


Sam


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

That pot knocks around and hurts my head!! Im going back to using foil.:stars:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

NickieL said:


> Anyone have any creepy unmarked cars watching their house?


Thank you for a full hearted rollin in the floor belly busting laugh...

Someone gets past my pre-security scan, 3/4 mile away, I know it immediately.... my cousins anatolians let loose with barking... and our anatolians respond. Anyone coming down our road is either bad bad lost or meaning to come down here. Those who aren't expected, are "greeted"... think "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" kinda guy stepping out beside your vehicle. I've only had to "leatherface" a few individuals... they didn't ever want to come back. (they were just 'lookin' around... informed this was extremely private property... and my favorite movie was TCMassacre [not really, but for my purposes, very practical]

No, no, no, we may be watched from airplanes, or satellites, but tain't no unmarked cars roaming around. At least for long....

as far as the OP... let them look... I'm watching back... In truth, I try to say nothing that I wouldn't say to a Sunday School teacher.

As far as preps, I have little... I'm just a pretender... really, I got nothing anyone would want to eat (except the folks that are on this board), and I'm not worried about you guys...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Chuck R. said:


> Well technically I am one of "them", so no I'm not scared.
> 
> Chuck


I wonder how many of our regular members here are them in disguise.

For all we know, Alan might be one of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

ladycat said:


> For all we know, Alan might be one of them.


 Dang. Busted.

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Alan, I think they're onto us...


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

Now lets look seriously at this :shrug:
"They" didnt see 9/11 , "They" Didnt see Sub prime , "they" Didnt see Fannie and Freddie , AIG, City group need i go on ? they won't see TSHTF even with 20.20 hind sight , By the time "they " raise themselves it will be too late as any vehicle with gas will be hijacked by the criminal gangs in the cities , and "they" (lurkers included )will be conscripted ,whiped out of their cosy cubicles given a M15 /16 and told to try and stop the cities melting down /guard essentail buildings .
We that post in here will have the job of teaching garden and survival skills to our grandchldren cold turkeying them off their nintendo's and trying to stop their parents freaking out when the TV stops .


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Hip_Shot_Hanna said:


> Now lets look seriously at this :shrug:
> "They" didnt see 9/11 , "They" Didnt see Sub prime , "they" Didnt see Fannie and Freddie , AIG, City group need i go on ?



That's because they were busy watching US!


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

'That's because they were busy watching US! " LOL


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I thought they were coming for me last night!!! Three patrol cars, an ambulance and a tactical vehicle sitting only a few houses away made me more than a little nervous. Fortunately it was just another drug raid. 

.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I see weird cars all the time; and low flying helos. Wonder who's list I made? Have ya ever stopped and wondered if you're one of the "advanced" preppers and have whole grains and such that needed to be ground that "they" would know what to do with it?! Or would anyone know how to cook anything from your preps? Too many folks rely on ready made meals. Going to line my pan with foil for added protection...


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> "They" didnt see 9/11 , "They" Didnt see Sub prime , "they" Didnt see Fannie and Freddie , AIG, City group need i go on ? they won't see TSHTF even with 20.20 hind sight ,


How do you know the puppet masters didn't see/know about these things before hand? How do you know they didn't help orchestrate them? There are a lot of unanswered questions about 9-11 that haven't been answered yet. One question I would like to know the answer to is this: what happened to the $2.3 (plus) trillion dollars that went missing just be 9-11? Once 9-11 happened, no one seemed to care about the missing money anymore.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rRqeJcuK-A[/ame]
http://www.rense.com/general70/trill.htm

.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

NickieL said:


> I'm betting "They" keep a clsoe eye on these type of furums. "They" probleby have us on some kind of list for even lurking here..........:lookout:
> 
> Are you scared of "Them?" Should we be?



Would be pretty funny if "they" heeded some economic information on these threads.


.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I wonder how many of our regular members here are them in disguise.
> 
> For all we know, Alan might be one of them.



Anyone in a chicken suit is a dead give-away (budget cuts and all - you know how that goes).


.


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

ihedrick said:


> I see weird cars all the time; and low flying helos. Wonder who's list I made? Have ya ever stopped and wondered if you're one of the "advanced" preppers and have whole grains and such that needed to be ground that "they" would know what to do with it?! Or would anyone know how to cook anything from your preps? Too many folks rely on ready made meals. Going to line my pan with foil for added protection...


Good point.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I'm sure "they" grew tired of watching me over the past 8 years. Especially when they parked that UHaul truck out in front of my house for over a week in about 2005. 

If being spied on and put on enemy and watch lists for the past 8 years was perfectly ok and evidence of good governing, I don't get why it now is a bad thing. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

My life is much too boring for anyone to spend time watching. I would actually feel sorry for anyone assigned to the task.

But if any of "them" want to help me catch my English Coonhound the next time she gets loose, I'd welcome the help. Oh, and my garden always needs weeding.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

PrincessFerf said:


> My life is much too boring for anyone to spend time watching. I would actually feel sorry for anyone assigned to the task.
> 
> But if any of "them" want to help me catch my English Coonhound the next time she gets loose, I'd welcome the help. Oh, and my garden always needs weeding.


Oh you have one of those too :bow: You have the paitience of a saint, I know!!!:bow: Them long legged hounds are the devil to catch!!!:bow:


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

NickieL said:


> Oh you have one of those too :bow: You have the paitience of a saint, I know!!!:bow: Them long legged hounds are the devil to catch!!!:bow:


OMG, no kidding. When we rescued her as an 8-week old puppy, the rescue told us that she was "part Beagle, part some-other-kind-of-hound". HA! NOT!

She is very smart, very loving and WONDERFUL with our children. We aren't hunters, so I make special trips with her into the fields around us so she can release her "hound-ness".


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> If being spied on and put on enemy and watch lists for the past 8 years was perfectly ok and evidence of good governing, I don't get why it now is a bad thing. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


I don't follow the logic here, if there is any. If it wasn't OK then, why would it be OK now? And vice versa. Someone doing something wrong years ago, let's say the GB administration, doesn't mean that it is OK for the next administration to something wrong now.


.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

PrincessFerf said:


> OMG, no kidding. When we rescued her as an 8-week old puppy, the rescue told us that she was "part Beagle, part some-other-kind-of-hound". HA! NOT!
> 
> She is very smart, very loving and WONDERFUL with our children. We aren't hunters, so I make special trips with her into the fields around us so she can release her "hound-ness".


You forgot very destructive and nothing but a walking stomach with a nose!!!:lookout:


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

NickieL said:


> You forgot very destructive and nothing but a walking stomach with a nose!!!:lookout:


Yikes, how could I forget that? She thought the kitchen garbage can was her second food bowl. We converted some cabinet drawers into a single drawer for the garbage can.... and the dog lost 7 pounds!

She's lucky she's so cute... we love that naughty girl!

(sorry for hijacking the thread)


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

*"How do you know the puppet masters didn't see/know about these things before hand? How do you know they didn't help orchestrate them?* There are a lot of unanswered questions about 9-11 that haven't been answered yet. One question I would like to know the answer to is this: what happened to the $2.3 (plus) trillion dollars that went missing just be 9-11? Once 9-11 happened, no one seemed to care about the missing money anymore."

I was thinking that, too, but didn't post it because I didn't want anyone knowing I was here.


SBJ


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

I was told by an amazon employee that my order was delayed a week because of questionable itmes I ordered. That's all she'd tell me.

It was $100 worth of books.

The subject?
Homemade catapults and cannons (boy scout project for the sons, LOL)
and the rest were books on survival, food prep and preservation in case...

I wonder who was checking us out and if we're now on some special list now.

And if they checked us out, did they see that DH recently bought a bunch of ammo??? Gosh, we must be really dangerous.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

insocal said:


> I'm sure "they" grew tired of watching me over the past 8 years. Especially when they parked that UHaul truck out in front of my house for over a week in about 2005.
> 
> If being spied on and put on enemy and watch lists for the past 8 years was perfectly ok and evidence of good governing, I don't get why it now is a bad thing. *What's good for the goose is good for the gander.*




Who is the goose and who is the gander? I don't get this statement here...I mean it would make sense to me in GC but not in here...


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> I was thinking that, too, but didn't post it because I didn't want anyone knowing I was here.





.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

oh heck if i can not beat them...guess i will join them....but who are they?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm wondering what are "they" watching us for? So they'll know who to come grab a meal with when the SHTF? Or could it be for all those rocket launchers we all have hid in the barns? :nana:


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

ssshhh!!!


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I'd be interested in knowing why Amazon is delaying your books because of what you ordered. A "just because" answer would not sit well with me.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Not only would "they" not know HOW to cook our "preps" but "they "wouldn't know what to do with them once the meal was done! I mean just how many out there eat BBQ lentils and rice?? But it really IS good and good for you! I really do like my obscure third would country cookbooks 

As far as watching you and me...my ex Navy BIL has shared some stuff with us that would make your toes curl!! They could read the serial numbers off your canned goods INSIDE your house if "they" so wanted. 

We homesteaders ARE the "dangerous" ones...we don't "NEED" them - to feed us, clothe us or take care of us. That makes us MUCH more unpredictable than the innercity mentality ones. AND MUCH more dangerous!


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> my ex Navy BIL has shared some stuff with us that would make your toes curl!! They could read the serial numbers off your canned goods INSIDE your house if "they" so wanted.


"They" can also read what is on your computer screen/what you type on your PC by parking within a half mile (at one time) of your home. I read about this about 10 + years ago from a tech paper. Now imagine what they can do that we don't know about.


.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

So they're also watching me lose while playing Rainy Day Spider Solitaire on Pogo?

Good Lord, I feel sorry for "them".


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> So they're also watching me lose while playing Rainy Day Spider Solitaire on Pogo?
> 
> Good Lord, I feel sorry for "them".


IMO, it doesn't matter what they are watching me do; what I have a problem with is that they ARE (can) watch what I am doing. 

I am NOT one of those who say "who cares, I don't have anything to hide". If I break the law then arrest me, don't just spy on me because I visit the Gen Chat forum on HT.


.


----------

